# can you condemn interracial marriage from a Biblical perspective?



## possum steak (Mar 31, 2010)

In the Old Testament YHWH tells the Jews not to marry outside the Jewish race. Reason, for fear that some would follow the other gods of their wives and husbands. 
Note, follow the lineage of the original Jews, they had to take wives from other peoples in order to procreate.

New Testament, Paul told Believers NOT to marry unbelievers for the same basic reason as above.

I had challenged a former Klansman (professing Christian) when he told me that the Bible does indeed condemn interracial marriage. I told him I've give him $50 if he could produce the scripture. All he could come up with was "the Bible tells us to marry our own kinds." An easy reading to the text shows that men should not marry animals was all.

I say that no one can condemn it Biblically. If so, please provide Scripture.

If you suggest against interracial marriage based on some cultural differences, then you might partly have a case. I have met people from all ethnicities (black, white & everyone in between) who believe that everyone should stick with their own.

I just don't think that I have a right to tell you who you can or cannot marry & love, nor can you make that law or rule for me. You simply do not have a right to do so. 

 discuss


----------



## Dominic (Mar 31, 2010)

possum steak said:


> can you condemn interracial marriage from a Biblical perspective?


 

No

That was easy


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 31, 2010)

no way


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 31, 2010)

Nope, can't be done.


----------



## tell sackett (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't think it can be proven biblically either. I do agree with you about the cultural part. I'm not saying it's right, just that it's there. One of the greatest effects is the stigma attached to bi-racial children.


----------



## revrandyf (Mar 31, 2010)

One can make the Bible support almost any position if willing to take verses out of context.  There are no Bible prohibitions against inter-racial marriage.  Many folks think one of Moses wives was a probably from a different race.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Mar 31, 2010)

Your persoanl opinions are just that personal, i will keep mine to my self unless asked and i ask you to do the same. 

Nothing in the bible that i can see that says not to marry out side your race.


----------



## Madman (Mar 31, 2010)

First of all if you marry a human you can't marry outside of your own "race".  According to God's Word we are "all one blood".

As for the Hebrews I believe the edict was not to marry outside of their "religion" not outside their culture.

I have more dificulty with christians marrying their children outside the faith than outside their "culture".

IMHO


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 31, 2010)

tell sackett said:


> I don't think it can be proven biblically either. I do agree with you about the cultural part. I'm not saying it's right, just that it's there. One of the greatest effects is the stigma attached to bi-racial children.



I agree.


----------



## jmharris23 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 31, 2010)

possum steak said:


> In the Old Testament YHWH tells the Jews not to marry outside the Jewish race. Reason, for fear that some would follow the other gods of their wives and husbands.
> Note, follow the lineage of the original Jews, they had to take wives from other peoples in order to procreate.
> 
> New Testament, Paul told Believers NOT to marry unbelievers for the same basic reason as above.
> ...



No sir that is incorrect, YHVV Did Not Tell the Children of Israel Not to marry outside the race, He told them not to marry outside the religion of Judaism, Jews are Hebrews or semites as far as race, in teh majority Caucasian race, but there was intermarriage in race, Aaron Chosen priest By YHVV was married to a black woman,then Ruth Who married Boaz was With some certainty Color as well, There are Black Jews, Asian Jews,olive skin  Spanish Jews and all colors and sizes.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 31, 2010)

Any problems that we might have with interracial marriages and interracial children comes from us and our cultures.  It certainly does not come from God, Jesus Christ, or the Gospel.


----------



## PWalls (Mar 31, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Any problems that we might have with interracial marriages and interracial children comes from us and our cultures.  It certainly does not come from God, Jesus Christ, or the Gospel.



That would be my opinion as well.


----------



## earl (Mar 31, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> No sir that is incorrect, YHVV Did Not Tell the Children of Israel Not to marry outside the race, He told them not to marry outside the religion of Judaism, Jews are Hebrews or semites as far as race, in teh majority Caucasian race, but there was intermarriage in race, Aaron Chosen priest By YHVV was married to a black woman,then Ruth Who married Boaz was With some certainty Color as well, There are Black Jews, Asian Jews,olive skin  Spanish Jews and all colors and sizes.





Where does that leave you since you don't believe Judasim ?


----------



## creation's_cause (Mar 31, 2010)

Madman said:


> First of all if you marry a human you can't marry outside of your own "race".  According to God's Word we are "all one blood".
> 
> As for the Hebrews I believe the edict was not to marry outside of their "religion" not outside their culture.
> 
> ...



Could not agree more....this is where the teaching/command to be equally yoked comes in (or not unequally yoked).  Multiple "races" is  a product of believing in the lie of evolution....God's Word is sooo awesome...read & heed it....and really Live!


----------



## pileit (Mar 31, 2010)

tell sackett said:


> I don't think it can be proven biblically either. I do agree with you about the cultural part. I'm not saying it's right, just that it's there. One of the greatest effects is the stigma attached to bi-racial children.




Yeah, they might grow up and become president.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 31, 2010)

My grandpa use to say , if you have nothing to say ,shut up.
Some people Just don't know when to shut up.


----------



## pigpen1 (Mar 31, 2010)

pileit said:


> Yeah, they might grow up and become president.






 I think there should be some kind of scriptural reference saying that Republicans shouldn't marry Democrats as well.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 31, 2010)

pigpen1 said:


> I think there should be some kind of scriptural reference saying that Republicans shouldn't marry Democrats as well.



Yes it is, It is covered in the verse not to be unequally yoked, LOL


----------



## Israel (Mar 31, 2010)

Categorically yes.
Men should not marry outside of their race.



There are only two species of men in the earth, the regenerated and the unregenerated.
One is a new man, one is an old man.
New men should not marry old men. 
Believers should not be enticed by unbelievers...but even if one is...it is neither unforgivable nor irreparable.

But you will know grief, and I would have you spared from that.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 31, 2010)

Israel said:


> Categorically yes.
> Men should not marry outside of their race.
> 
> 
> ...



I wholeheartedly agree.
Why would I even consider marrying an unbelieving caucasion?
I'd much rather be married to a believing Puerto Rican.

Hey, I got lots of Rican friends.


----------



## pigpen1 (Mar 31, 2010)

It's according to what they look like....


----------



## pileit (Mar 31, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> My grandpa use to say , if you have nothing to say ,shut up.
> Some people Just don't know when to shut up.



Grandpa gave you some good advice, why don't you follow it.


----------



## Dominic (Mar 31, 2010)

creation's_cause said:


> Could not agree more....this is where the teaching/command to be equally yoked comes in (or not unequally yoked). Multiple "races" is a product of believing in the lie of evolution....God's Word is sooo awesome...read & heed it....and really Live!


 
Uh 

I hate to tell you this but the idea of race did not come out of evolution.

In fact evolution actually helps to dispel the idea of race and most evolutionary scientist reject race.


----------



## gin house (Mar 31, 2010)

i really dont know if ive come across this or not in the scriptures, i'll study on it but i will say this and this is just my thoughts,  why are there so many different races?  if we were meant to intermingle why not make us all the same color?  did God make a mistake in making different color people or did he want to see what the outcome would be a coulple thousand years later?   not downing anyone but most animals excluding dogs, cats, and some domesticated animals choose a mate of the same species.  i know there are some things in the bible that are hard to understand and some contreversy but i think you have to study, pray and use your head to find the answer.  just my opinion but i will study further.


----------



## Dominic (Mar 31, 2010)

gin house said:


> why are there so many different races?


 
As a biological construct there are none. 



gin house said:


> if we were meant to intermingle why not make us all the same color? did God make a mistake in making different color people or did he want to see what the outcome would be a coulple thousand years later?


 
Because we all live in different parts of the world. In order to survive in different climates we all needed different traits. Darker skin closer to the equator,the ablity to carry more fat in colder climates, and so on...

Why not ask why God did not make the world all one climate? Did he make a mistake? Maybe only certain "races" should live in certain climates. 



gin house said:


> not downing anyone but most animals excluding dogs, cats, and some domesticated animals choose a mate of the same species.


 
You're kidding right

We are all the same species Homo sapians. I don't care if you are red and you want to mate with someone blue as long as you are both Human and one is male the other female, you can produce off spring. They may come out purple but they are still of the same species.



gin house said:


> i know there are some things in the bible that are hard to understand and some contreversy but i think you have to study, pray and use your head to find the answer. just my opinion but i will study further.


 
So what is your conclusion here? God does not say we should "intermingle" so lets assume He meant us not to.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 31, 2010)

gin house said:


> i really dont know if ive come across this or not in the scriptures, i'll study on it but i will say this and this is just my thoughts,  why are there so many different races?  if we were meant to intermingle why not make us all the same color?  did God make a mistake in making different color people or did he want to see what the outcome would be a coulple thousand years later?   not downing anyone but most animals excluding dogs, cats, and some domesticated animals choose a mate of the same species.  i know there are some things in the bible that are hard to understand and some contreversy but i think you have to study, pray and use your head to find the answer.  just my opinion but i will study further.



The underlined part gives 2 choices:
a) God is imperfect
b) God is not omnipotent

Why is that?


----------



## earl (Mar 31, 2010)

Inquiring minds want to know. From what I have read Mainstream Jews or practioners of Judaism ostrasize the Christian Jews. Since Christian Jews are said to be a minority it seems it would cut down the marriage pool to either a nonJewish Christian or another Christian Jew. Confusing, yes ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2010)

How would interracial be any different from cross cultural?


----------



## gin house (Mar 31, 2010)

dominic, i can see were not gonna come close to a conclusion between us.   i'll throw something else at you and see if you can see where im coming from.  the Bible may/may not say something about inneracial marriage but is it ok? i think not, when the animals were taken in the ark they went in pairs (same breed, species as mates)  why didnt they hook and elepphant up with a donkey, or a rooster up with a goose?  there are reasons he made us different colors, why? i dont know but i know he done it and thats good enough for me.  i believe he gives us enough common sense to read the scriptures and take from it wisely.  i dont think it says anything about abortion in the bible but it does condem murder, is abortion condoned of God? i think not, it is still murder.  the word will teach us enough, we have to study and pray on some, its a book to live by, not a idiots guide to common sense, well, in some ways it is.   six million dollar ham,  i was being sorcastic, trying to bring up a point.  Why are there so many different colors of skins? cant say its a geographical deal because it was brought up a few post abouve that there were people of color over in the holy land in the bible days.  why?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2010)

gin house said:


> dominic, i can see were not gonna come close to a conclusion between us. i'll throw something else at you and see if you can see where im coming from. the Bible may/may not say something about inneracial marriage but is it ok? i think not, when the animals were taken in the ark they went in pairs (same breed, species as mates) why didnt they hook and elepphant up with a donkey, or a rooster up with a goose? there are reasons he made us different colors, why? i dont know but i know he done it and thats good enough for me. i believe he gives us enough common sense to read the scriptures and take from it wisely. i dont think it says anything about abortion in the bible but it does condem murder, is abortion condoned of God? i think not, it is still murder. the word will teach us enough, we have to study and pray on some, its a book to live by, not a idiots guide to common sense, well, in some ways it is. six million dollar ham, i was being sorcastic, trying to bring up a point. Why are there so many different colors of skins? cant say its a geographical deal because it was brought up a few post abouve that there were people of color over in the holy land in the bible days. why?


 

That is the most rediculous analogy I think I have ever read. Huge difference between "races" and "species"...


----------



## gin house (Mar 31, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> The underlined part gives 2 choices:
> a) God is imperfect
> b) God is not omnipotent
> 
> what im saying is if we were supposed to mix races, why are there so many different colors of skin?  why didnt he create only one race?  he planned different races, he is omnipotent, he is perfect.  can somebody tell me why he made differnt races if its ok to have a race free for all with marriage??  one more thing, im not a racist, i feel all people are equal and i respect all but twenty or thirty years ago, how much of the inneracial marriage was going on???  i cant remember any when i was a kid but on the same note im from a small town where it is more than common now, its the majority i think.  why is that?  i think our biblical principals and morals for that matter have dissolved and weakend.  homosexuality, all that stuff was unheard of but now is accepted and protected,  the book hasnt changed and my God hasnt either, the wickedness of man has for the worse.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 31, 2010)

gin house said:


> dominic, i can see were not gonna come close to a conclusion between us.   i'll throw something else at you and see if you can see where im coming from.  the Bible may/may not say something about inneracial marriage but is it ok? i think not, when the animals were taken in the ark they went in pairs (same breed, species as mates)  why didnt they hook and elepphant up with a donkey, or a rooster up with a goose?  there are reasons he made us different colors, why? i dont know but i know he done it and thats good enough for me.  i believe he gives us enough common sense to read the scriptures and take from it wisely.  i dont think it says anything about abortion in the bible but it does condem murder, is abortion condoned of God? i think not, it is still murder.  the word will teach us enough, we have to study and pray on some, its a book to live by, not a idiots guide to common sense, well, in some ways it is.   six million dollar ham,  i was being sorcastic, trying to bring up a point.  Why are there so many different colors of skins? cant say its a geographical deal because it was brought up a few post abouve that there were people of color over in the holy land in the bible days.  why?




I think you're digging your hole deeper.  All human beings are of the same species.  Whether white, black, European, Italian.  We're all the same species.
Just as a Black cow might be bred to a white and brown cow and still be within it's species, an American and a Japanese, or African-American can be bred within the same species.

The problem is that many American's are racially prejudice against anyone other than their own color, especially if the other person is black.  That's what I call being prejudice.  Thinking that you are too good for another person.  

Now a person might called it something else.  They might even say "God doesn't want races to mix".  But rest assured, they simply don't like the idea of different colors mixing.

I think most of the time it has to do with feeling surperior to other nationalities and skin colors.


----------



## gin house (Apr 1, 2010)

ok, if you read the Bible have you read where the Jews could be saved at a certain point in time but the Gentiles (us) could not be? that happened about the time the apostle paul showed up just after. now if we couldnt go to heaven with the jews do you think it would be ok with him to marry them???? this being said if you are a bible believing christian and not an atheist or some other kind of high tech false religion.  as far as the racist comment.  i really dont pay it much attention  As far as racist,  as you refer to "black" people are americans also, you may want to add that in your future posts.  answer the question, why is there so many colors of skin?? if you can pick and choose what color you want to marry, why did he go thru the trouble to make so many different skin colors?  one more question while were on the subject, what skin color was Jesus?


----------



## gin house (Apr 1, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> That is the most rediculous analogy I think I have ever read. Huge difference between "races" and "species"...



 when i refer to animals im showing that most animals have the natural instinct to mate with the same as to some people dont mind doing the oposite, i dont compare animals to humans if thats what youre saying.  wonder how the canadian geese and all these other species of animals have kept a standard breed going for thousands of years?  looks like theyd breed with the white or black geese because they want to, lol.    how did they keep their standard breed all this tiime and theyre animals, not even human.  makes me wonder....


----------



## pileit (Apr 1, 2010)

possum steak said:


> In the Old Testament YHWH tells the Jews not to marry outside the Jewish race. Reason, for fear that some would follow the other gods of their wives and husbands.
> Note, follow the lineage of the original Jews, they had to take wives from other peoples in order to procreate.
> 
> New Testament, Paul told Believers NOT to marry unbelievers for the same basic reason as above.
> ...




Why would anyone want to condemn an interracial mariage? There are many wonderful, beautiful, trustworthy people in all the different races that I have had the privelege to meet.  I am old enough to have wittnessed many injustices done to the African Americans in the county I live in.  Many of the people have risen above their racial ignorances.  Predjudices were  taught in the home, church and school.  If a man and woman of different races meet and want to marry stay out of it.  The biracial children will be fine, the only limitations now  paced on the chridren are the ones they place on themselves.   

President Obamba a child of an interracial marriage and is making an unremarkable comander-in -chief of the USA.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> That is the most rediculous analogy I think I have ever read. Huge difference between "races" and "species"...



I agree.  Homo Sapiens does not have different "species."


----------



## Diogenes (Apr 1, 2010)

Alrightee then.  

Gin house?  Two weeks detention, and you’ll need to repeat the Third Grade.  Sorry about that, but it is decreed in the Gospel of Luke, and while you’re looking that up, may we get on with it?

And LJ?  Please turn in your passport.  This is for your own safety.  If you accidentally end up in Israel, and try to assert that the Jews are merely a religion, and not a race, as they continually assert, well, we fear for your continued good humor around here . . . 

Folks, the working definition of a ‘race’ in practical terms, makes perfect sense if you consider the fact that the planet is huge, climactically and geographically strident, and that humans occupy and have always occupied only a very small bit of it.  It works like this – a ‘race’ is a human population that has been partially isolated for the predominance of that population’s genetic history, reproductively, from other populations, and whose members therefore share a greater degree of physical and genetic similarities with one another than with other, equally isolated humans.  

I know that this truth sucks from a religious standpoint, since it points out that 900 pound gorilla in the room – evolution.  But it is tough to deny, even for the most vociferous of the creationists.  The people of the near-Arctic who bred among themselves for several hundred generations in cold climates developed certain traits that helped them survive; the people of equatorial and desert regions developed different traits, and the people of the more temperate regions developed yet others.  Each and all of the traits evolved, slowly, to help the human animals who persisted against all common sense to live in places you or I wouldn’t want to live to survive and thrive in the environment they were born into.  Mountain people have larger lungs, and a higher concentration of alveoli, to compensate for the lower oxygen at altitude; far northern people have a higher concentration of body fat to protect them against low temperatures; equatorial people developed darker skins to protect them against higher concentrations of UV; river dwellers developed long and sleek, while those in the forest developed shorter and more compact, but with longer fingers and toes – there is no mystery to any of this, and no prejudice involved.  

There are a whole bunch of us humans on this odd rock we occupy, just like there are a whole bunch of birds – but just as the birds are related, they had to specialize to the environment and the conditions they were born into.  That is a poor analogy, since only a fraction of the birds retain the ability to interbreed at this point, but that might only point out that they are way ahead of us from an evolutionary standpoint.  

Problems among humans only arose when we all ended up meeting each other, took a hard look at the other guy, and pointed a finger and laughed.  “Hey,” everyone without exception said, “ Look at that guy!  I’m WAY better than THAT!”  Welcome to the beginnings of ‘race’ relations.  

Fortunately, we are equipped with an innate curiosity, a thirst for conquest, and an unquenchable ‘reproductive’ instinct (so to speak), and as a relatively young ‘species’ we had not yet separated into genetically exclusive sub-catagories.  So, upon meeting each other for the first time, we did the logical thing – we immediately killed the men and raped the women.  Some might say that today, some ten thousand years later, we are doing the opposite, but I’ll leave that bit for the Democrats to redefine.

Fact is, after a few thousands of years of conquest and intermingling and even voluntary interaction, there is not a single human left on the planet who can claim 
‘racial’ purity.  We’re all a bit of this and a bit of that, and any claim to the contrary is nonsense but for a few aboriginal tribes we haven’t discovered yet.  

So, in a true sense, all marriages are ‘inter-racial.’  

Sorry about that.  The truth is hardly ever pretty or neatly tied up in a bow.


----------



## Diogenes (Apr 1, 2010)

(Aside—the Op states, “Note, follow the lineage of the original Jews, they had to take wives from other peoples in order to procreate.”   

Well, on a strictly intellectual and historical basis that is a completely indefensible statement, false on every level, but still – (joke warning) -  if you’ve ever dated a Jewish woman, you can certainly understand why they felt that was necessary . . . )  

Sorry guys.  Fella just served a meatball, right across the plate . . . it was hard to resist . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 1, 2010)

gin house said:


> when i refer to animals im showing that most animals have the natural instinct to mate with the same as to some people dont mind doing the oposite, i dont compare animals to humans if thats what youre saying.  wonder how the canadian geese and all these other species of animals have kept a standard breed going for thousands of years?  looks like theyd breed with the white or black geese because they want to, lol.    how did they keep their standard breed all this tiime and theyre animals, not even human.  makes me wonder....



Dude,
Your argument gets more rediculous the further it goes. Yes dogs breed with dogs, but they don't discriminate on the dogs color. 
Man, come up with a craftier way to say what you are TRUELY trying to say.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dude,
> Your argument gets more rediculous the further it goes. Yes dogs breed with dogs, but they don't discriminate on the dogs color.
> Man, come up with a craftier way to say what you are TRUELY trying to say.



For real, yo!  Just spit it out GinHouse.  You know you want to soooo bad.  Tell us what your daddy told about race mixin'.


----------



## gtparts (Apr 1, 2010)

Just chalk me up as one who simply can't abide this much foolish blather about what for me is a non-issue.


A handkerchief makes a poor sheet for a king-size bed.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 1, 2010)

It's more than skin color, there are actually physical differences between different races and they should be kept pure. IMO


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 1, 2010)

gin house said:


> i really dont know if ive come across this or not in the scriptures, i'll study on it but i will say this and this is just my thoughts,.



You haven't and it isn't in there.  Keep studying.




gin house said:


> ok, if you read the Bible have you read where the Jews could be saved at a certain point in time but the Gentiles (us) could not be? that happened about the time the apostle paul showed up just after.


Not true.  What about Rahab?  Was she a Jew?  What about Ruth?  Was she a Jew?

Nope...neither were Jews and both were in the lineage of Christ. Hmmm.....keep studying gin



			
				gin house said:
			
		

> answer the question, why is there so many colors of skin?? if you can pick and choose what color you want to marry, why did he go thru the trouble to make so many different skin colors?



God only created two people.  They were both the same skin color.  Obviously, God created our skin to become adaptable to the environment that we live in.  Work outside in the sun all day and your skin gets darker.  



			
				gin house said:
			
		

> one more question while were on the subject, what skin color was Jesus?



Based on the shroud and TLC, the computer models have him being olive skinned.



LEON MANLEY said:


> It's more than skin color, there are actually physical differences between different races and they should be kept pure. IMO



I don't think the question was "in your opinion."  rather...the question was what does the Bible have to say on the matter.

I will say, I'm glad we get to live in a country where people can think different things.  However, your opinion is contrary to scripture.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 1, 2010)

This is the best thread I've read in a very long time!





Clearly God made so many colors of people because he didn't want them to marry each other.  He made the master color wheel.  He's the master interior decorator folks.  You can't just mix whatever colors you want to!  They don't go together!  Can't you see that?

Gin is absolutely right.  I've got lots of scripture to back it up....but I just choose to not share it with you. 

I think Leon is right too.  Physically, there are big differences.  I can't jump...they can.  I'm pretty sure that's why God doesn't want me to marry a black girl.  What would the world be like if we had a bunch of mediocre jumpers?  No slam dunk contest?


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 1, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Clearly God made so many colors of people because he didn't want them to marry each other.  He made the master color wheel.  He's the master interior decorator folks.  You can't just mix whatever colors you want to!  They don't go together!  Can't you see that?
> 
> Gin is absolutely right.  I've got lots of scripture to back it up....but I just choose to not share it with you.
> 
> I think Leon is right too.  Physically, there are big differences.  I can't jump...they can.  I'm pretty sure that's why God doesn't want me to marry a black girl.  What would the world be like if we had a bunch of mediocre jumpers?  No slam dunk contest?





Racist.





I forgot to mention this Gin....

Don't let that yellow lab mate with a black lab.  Might get some chocolates out of the litter


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 1, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Racist.





You caught me......you caught "tha Tater".



I will say this.  I give him credit for saying that he's not studied it much and that he'd have to look into it.  I have a feeling what his conclusion will be.  But at least he's admitted he hasn't studied the topic well.


----------



## thedeacon (Apr 1, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> This is the best thread I've read in a very long time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I hadn't even read this, is all I can say but we do live in America and everyone can have their own openion.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 1, 2010)

deacon....I'm kidding bro.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Apr 1, 2010)

I think if you choose to you choose a harder life for yourself and future family.
That being said I won't say it's sinful.


----------



## Randy (Apr 1, 2010)

Un-equally yoked means a lot of things and in this day you'd be hard pressed not to find some kind of inequallity even if it is man made.  But a sin just because of race?  Not.


----------



## thedeacon (Apr 1, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> deacon....I'm kidding bro.



thank God for that, sorry I was praying for you


----------



## pigpen1 (Apr 1, 2010)

pileit said:


> Why would anyone want to condemn an interracial mariage? There are many wonderful, beautiful, trustworthy people in all the different races that I have had the privelege to meet.  I am old enough to have wittnessed many injustices done to the African Americans in the county I live in.  Many of the people have risen above their racial ignorances.  Predjudices were  taught in the home, church and school.  If a man and woman of different races meet and want to marry stay out of it.  The biracial children will be fine, the only limitations now  paced on the chridren are the ones they place on themselves.
> 
> President Obamba a child of an interracial marriage and is making an unremarkable comander-in -chief of the USA.





 If every one could see the sarcasm that I see in that post....Pileit.......I ain't even going to start...


----------



## gin house (Apr 1, 2010)

i just got in from work and i will study some tonight, i am not a racist, i believe what i believe, not spout out garbage out of my mouth to suit the majority and be accepted.  when isaac and rebekah were to bare esau and jacob, did god not come to them and tell them that in her were two different nations, one would be red, not the other??  when i have said anything about animals breeding what im saying is for some reason a redbird breeds with a redbird, a bluebird a bluebird, a crowe to a crowe....so on and so forth. why do they do this?? coinsidence, i think not, i believe the good lord has instilled in them common sense as to what hes expected.  i rightly dont care about the personal opinions of anyone on here as the people who want to bash me are probably mad because not everyone agrees with inerracial marriage as they probably are but i will study before i open my mouth much.


----------



## Dominic (Apr 1, 2010)

gin house said:


> i am not a racist,


 
I do not think you are racist. I do think you are grossly misinformed about the social construct of "race" and the biological term "species".



gin house said:


> what im saying is for some reason a redbird breeds with a redbird, a bluebird a bluebird, a crowe to a crowe....so on and so forth. why do they do this?? coinsidence, i think not, i believe the good lord has instilled in them common sense as to what hes expected.


 
Common sense has nothing to do with it. Birds do not have common sense. The crow and the redbird are different species which makes it impossibe for them to reproduce. 

All humans are of the same species they can and do mate, but a human could not mate with a sheep, no matter how hard those lonely Australian farmers try.



gin house said:


> i will study before i open my mouth much.


 
Please do!! Seriously!! Get yourself to the library find good text book on biology and then find another on the Bible, or just the Bible itself.


----------



## gin house (Apr 1, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I do not think you are racist. I do think you are grossly misinformed about the social construct of "race" and the biological term "species".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont use a textbook to study the word, he gave us his word, thats plenty enough for me but i will say that you should read genesis and exodus and it will kind of brighten the different tribes and shows where differnt people were set stardard.  as far as inneracial marriage, i talked to my grandfather who is a retired pastor, a God fearing Bible believing man who i respect, he told me that theres been contreversy over this for a while that it doesnt come out and say it but hes gonna share with me some scripture and we'll talk.  i truly am not racist,  it just doesnt make sense to me why you would want the confusion and hardships of doing so, years ago that was the case but today its common but i cant see where he would approve.  it boils down to why are there so many different color of people???  i dont buy the cliimate where theyve adapted crap thats ridiculous, theres been different races all over the earth no telling how long, how come the white or brown people that have been in the middle east havent gotten darker or black people who came to america when the white people did havent got lighter from a geographical perspective??  its crazy. in Leviticus 21:14 is where God is speaking to moses to tell aaron and his sons(Gods chosen people) in giving them the laws of holiness.  "A widow, or a divorce woman, or profane, or an harlot, these shall he not take:but he shall take a virgin of HIS OWN PEOPLE to wife.     read the scriptures and leave your feelings at the door when you start because they might get hurt.  theres a lot of things that you know God doesnt condone not stated in the bible word for word,  is abortion holy??????  i dont know where he talks about it in the word, im thinking he doesnt but im sure he hates it and looks at it the same as murder but does it spell it out word for word???     when adam was made he was one color, then eve was made from a rib from adam, i asume they were the same color, from those two came the many color variations we have today, for a reason.  the whole chapter of genesis to me is about lawless and unliimted sex but in exodus and levitucus the Lord said that he regreted making us and after that some kind of law and regulated laws of holiness came about.  just read the word and quit trying to bash me over your personal opinion that i could care less about but i will pray that he will help me understand more, you should do the same and maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 1, 2010)

gin house said:


> i just got in from work and i will study some tonight, i am not a racist, i believe what i believe, not spout out garbage out of my mouth to suit the majority and be accepted.  when isaac and rebekah were to bare esau and jacob, did god not come to them and tell them that in her were two different nations, one would be red, not the other??  when i have said anything about animals breeding what im saying is for some reason a redbird breeds with a redbird, a bluebird a bluebird, a crowe to a crowe....so on and so forth. why do they do this?? coinsidence, i think not, i believe the good lord has instilled in them common sense as to what hes expected.  i rightly dont care about the personal opinions of anyone on here as the people who want to bash me are probably mad because not everyone agrees with inerracial marriage as they probably are but i will study before i open my mouth much.



In hindsight, I think it might seem that I called you a racist.  Sorry bout that cause I certainly didn't intend to.  It would be wrong for me to do that.  There's probably a little touch of racism in all of us, no matter what color our skin is.  But, in Christ, we're working on it.

Personally, I'm very happy with my marrying within my race.  And when I got married in 1970 I would have never considered marrying someone of a different color(black).  Hey, I was a product of the times.
I expect that my very young grandson will marry someday and I have no idea what the other person might be.  He could meet someone while serving overseas.  Maybe an Iranian.  Maybe a Japanese.  Maybe a black girl he might meet in college.
Which ever, I hope she's a disciple of Jesus Christ.  Everything else, for me, is secondary.  And, for me, that's the only biblical connection this subject has.


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 1, 2010)

All i know is this much animals dont even breed outside of there own kind.If they dont and were higher up on the food chain we shouldnt  have to ask these type questions. Does the Bible mention people of mixed race ? A dog has enough sense not to breed a cat because God taught them better.....


----------



## Dominic (Apr 1, 2010)

gin house said:


> i dont use a textbook to study the word, he gave us his word, thats plenty enough for me but i will say that you should read genesis and exodus and it will kind of brighten the different tribes and shows where differnt people were set stardard. as far as inneracial marriage, i talked to my grandfather who is a retired pastor, a God fearing Bible believing man who i respect, he told me that theres been contreversy over this for a while that it doesnt come out and say it but hes gonna share with me some scripture and we'll talk. i truly am not racist, it just doesnt make sense to me why you would want the confusion and hardships of doing so, years ago that was the case but today its common but i cant see where he would approve. it boils down to why are there so many different color of people??? i dont buy the cliimate where theyve adapted crap thats ridiculous, theres been different races all over the earth no telling how long, how come the white or brown people that have been in the middle east havent gotten darker or black people who came to america when the white people did havent got lighter from a geographical perspective?? its crazy. in Leviticus 21:14 is where God is speaking to moses to tell aaron and his sons(Gods chosen people) in giving them the laws of holiness. "A widow, or a divorce woman, or profane, or an harlot, these shall he not take:but he shall take a virgin of HIS OWN PEOPLE to wife. read the scriptures and leave your feelings at the door when you start because they might get hurt. theres a lot of things that you know God doesnt condone not stated in the bible word for word, is abortion holy?????? i dont know where he talks about it in the word, im thinking he doesnt but im sure he hates it and looks at it the same as murder but does it spell it out word for word??? when adam was made he was one color, then eve was made from a rib from adam, i asume they were the same color, from those two came the many color variations we have today, for a reason. the whole chapter of genesis to me is about lawless and unliimted sex but in exodus and levitucus the Lord said that he regreted making us and after that some kind of law and regulated laws of holiness came about. just read the word and quit trying to bash me over your personal opinion that i could care less about but i will pray that he will help me understand more, you should do the same and maybe we can figure something out.


 

I am coming to believe this is an April Fools Joke. Dear God let this be an April Fools Joke.


----------



## gin house (Apr 1, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I am coming to believe this is an April Fools Joke. Dear God let this be an April Fools Joke.



 ive posted scripture and have read all afternoon about different people marrying in their own seed, where have you shown me where it is ok?????? all that you state is jibberish and makes no sense on top of that, like ive heard on here a few times, your opinion is only your opinion, if you cant take the book and read and see nature how it regenerates itself with the common sense that God blessed them with then theres not much help for you.  read the word and then tell me what your opinion is, until then youre just pushin the wind. you ridicule my posts everytime but you dont respond as to why but a time or two and they didnt make the least bit of sense.


----------



## preacher001 (Apr 1, 2010)

check out Numbers chapter 12 and read a few verses. thats all i will add, yall have a nice day, pray for each other.


----------



## Dominic (Apr 2, 2010)

and now for something completely different


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UrjHKMJTh1w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UrjHKMJTh1w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Diogenes (Apr 2, 2010)

To the relief of nearly everyone, I'm sure, I am actually speechless . . .   someone please pass me the popcorn . . .


----------



## pileit (Apr 2, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> To the relief of nearly everyone, I'm sure, I am actually speechless . . .   someone please pass me the popcorn . . .


----------



## Big7 (Apr 2, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Work outside in the sun all day and your skin gets darker.



Does that mean if I stay inside and draw on the computer
most of the time, I will get whiter??


----------



## Dominic (Apr 2, 2010)

Big7 said:


> Does that mean if I stay inside and draw on the computer
> most of the time, I will get whiter??



Yes 

They don't call you honky because you have shoot a lot of geese...


----------



## jason4445 (Apr 2, 2010)

"Please let that be a April Fool's joke."

I got a laugh of agreement out of that.

Yeah that is what I say when people claim they don't believe in evolution cause of what a book says about a tree, and a snake.


----------



## tell sackett (Apr 2, 2010)

gin house said:


> in Leviticus 21:14 is where God is speaking to moses to tell aaron and his sons(Gods chosen people) in giving them the laws of holiness.  "A widow, or a divorce woman, or profane, or an harlot, these shall he not take:but he shall take a virgin of HIS OWN PEOPLE to wife.
> 
> gin house, this is the one scripture you've quoted to make your case, but yet you state yourself that it applies to the O.T. Israelite priests and the law of holiness for them. Now unless you or I are one of these priests, this doesn't apply to us.
> 
> ...


I'll agree with you here, I know I defenitely need to be in prayer for greater understanding.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 2, 2010)

I thought the Bible was so easy to understand that even a child could do it.  Why all the hubbub?


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 2, 2010)

gin house said:


> when i have said anything about animals breeding what im saying is for some reason a redbird breeds with a redbird, a bluebird a bluebird, a crowe to a crowe....so on and so forth. why do they do this??



You've not answered my question about your yellow lab....mating with a black lab and having chocolate labs.  Is that wrong or unnatural?

And what about Ruth and Rahab?  Or...Esther?  She married a King who was not a Jew and saved her people.



Donivan Creek Ace said:


> All i know is this much animals dont even breed outside of there own kind.If they dont and were higher up on the food chain we shouldnt  have to ask these type questions. Does the Bible mention people of mixed race ? A dog has enough sense not to breed a cat because God taught them better.....



I ask you the same question?  What about breading a yellow lab with a black lab?  What about a Pit Bull with a Mastiff?  Lots of interbreeding to get desired genetics.  Is that wrong?


----------



## Big7 (Apr 2, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> I thought the Bible was so easy to understand that even a child could do it.  Why all the hubbub?



No... Ambush. It is not that easy....

That's why the Bible is not for self interpretation.
For that you need the church body,
Magisterium, that is the "teaching authority" of the Church. And Da' Pope.


----------



## gin house (Apr 4, 2010)

Big7 said:


> No... Ambush. It is not that easy....
> 
> That's why the Bible is not for self interpretation.
> For that you need the church body,
> Magisterium, that is the "teaching authority" of the Church. And Da' Pope.



 my bible says the complete opposite of this statement, mine says to work out my salvation with fear and trembling, you are to study the scriptures for yourself and account for yourself, if the blind lead the blind theyre all gonna fall in a hole,  just puttin that out there.personally, me and the pope believe completely different, i dont pray to mary but do respect her as being the  earthly mother of Jesus.  JMO  later.


----------



## pigpen1 (Apr 4, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> You've not answered my question about your yellow lab....mating with a black lab and having chocolate labs.  Is that wrong or unnatural?
> 
> And what about Ruth and Rahab?  Or...Esther?  She married a King who was not a Jew and saved her people.
> 
> ...



 What about breeding a Donkey and a Horse to get a mule, or a chicken with a Guinea? 

  It doesn't happen in the wild but will when put together in a unnatural environment.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Apr 4, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> I thought the Bible was so easy to understand that even a child could do it.  Why all the hubbub?



actually, the Bible is foolishness to those who are not Christians or at least seeking God with all his heart... the Bible is spiritually discerned as are the things of God... btw, i am impressed that you capitalized the Bible...


----------



## holton27596 (Apr 5, 2010)

Animals DO interbreed in the wild. There have been several confirmed cases of polar bears crossing with grizzlies in the past few years. And a dog will interbreed with another breed without any concerns, as will cats, hogs, cattle, horses, etcc. . Not to mention where do yall think coydogs come from? Yall keep confusing breeds (race) with species. they are 2 entirely different concepts.


----------



## thedeacon (Apr 5, 2010)

I think some people are reading their bible upside down.

How do you identify a raciest?

If it looks like a duck, if it walks like a duck, it it quicks like a duck its probably a duck. 

I can't see what people look like from here and I can't tell how they walk but I can surely here their quacking.


----------



## pigpen1 (Apr 5, 2010)

thedeacon said:


> How do you identify a raciest?
> 
> If it looks like a duck, if it walks like a duck, it it quicks like a duck its probably a duck.
> 
> I can't see what people look like from here and I can't tell how they walk but I can surely here their quacking.



 You can Identify a Racist pretty easy, they are usually the ones who say everyone else is a racist. Example Obama, Jessie Jackson, Al Sharpton etc.

 Why is it only Whites are condemned as being Racist???

Here's a Black man I can call Brother, I guess he is a racist too!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e_aIvfFq3BA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e_aIvfFq3BA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oE3YBwRnF2c&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oE3YBwRnF2c&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


AMEN!!!! BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## pigpen1 (Apr 5, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mHg2Gm-thxY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mHg2Gm-thxY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Is this man a Racist???????? or does he just speak the unpolitically correct truth????


----------



## pileit (Apr 5, 2010)

pigpen1 said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mHg2Gm-thxY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mHg2Gm-thxY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> Is this man a Racist???????? or does he just speak the unpolitically correct truth????





WOW:


----------



## thedeacon (Apr 6, 2010)

pigpen1 said:


> You can Identify a Racist pretty easy, they are usually the ones who say everyone else is a racist. Example Obama, Jessie Jackson, Al Sharpton etc.
> 
> Why is it only Whites are condemned as being Racist???
> 
> ...


----------



## game dog (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow I have seen alot of opinions but not much Bible! Some of you go round in circles. Try 2 Tim 2:15 
Stop the smack and give chapter and verse for either side.
I thought this was about the bible?  If you say it is ok prove it. If it is not ok prove it.


----------



## gin house (Apr 6, 2010)

preacher001 said:


> check out Numbers chapter 12 and read a few verses. thats all i will add, yall have a nice day, pray for each other.



 read it, are you saying he condones it????  i dont see where, i do see where aaron and miriam were scorned for talking bad about moses and God called them out and plauged miriam.  in this chapter God sets Moses above most all men on earth, he says he sees the form of God.   I dont see where he condoned it or not, it doesnt say.


----------



## gin house (Apr 6, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> You've not answered my question about your yellow lab....mating with a black lab and having chocolate labs.  Is that wrong or unnatural?
> 
> And what about Ruth and Rahab?  Or...Esther?  She married a King who was not a Jew and saved her people.
> 
> ...



 my friend, i dont know that you want to find the truth or argue your opinion.  can you seriously not see the differnce in a standard breed like a crow, a red bird, a great white shark ........... thats breeds that God made and they have sense enough to keep their standard breed mate.......you talk of a yellow lab and black lab....thats ridiculous...those are both color variations of a breed that was crossed and butchered to get what the breeder was looking for, in other words, all your dog breeds are man made, man can mess up anything.  use your head and think about what you post.   Answer my question, why did God make so many colors of people if he doesnt care if you intermingle and make your own???????  why not make us all the same color?????   if anyone can show me where it is accepted i would like to see it but i dont think they can, i havent found it but it could be.


----------



## earl (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm going to bet that a few of you believe that black skin is the result of God cursing Ham's tribe . At least I remember it being Ham's tribe. Just a little tidbit I remember from the early 60's when ''that''race trouble started.


----------



## pigpen1 (Apr 7, 2010)

gin house said:


> my friend, i dont know that you want to find the truth or argue your opinion.  can you seriously not see the differnce in a standard breed like a crow, a red bird, a great white shark ........... thats breeds that God made and they have sense enough to keep their standard breed mate.......you talk of a yellow lab and black lab....thats ridiculous...those are both color variations of a breed that was crossed and butchered to get what the breeder was looking for, in other words, all your dog breeds are man made, man can mess up anything.  use your head and think about what you post.   Answer my question, why did God make so many colors of people if he doesnt care if you intermingle and make your own???????  why not make us all the same color?????   if anyone can show me where it is accepted i would like to see it but i dont think they can, i havent found it but it could be.



I Agree.


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 7, 2010)

gin house said:


> my friend, i dont know that you want to find the truth or argue your opinion.  can you seriously not see the differnce in a standard breed like a crow, a red bird, a great white shark ........... thats breeds that God made and they have sense enough to keep their standard breed mate.......you talk of a yellow lab and black lab....thats ridiculous...those are both color variations of a breed that was crossed and butchered to get what the breeder was looking for, in other words, all your dog breeds are man made, man can mess up anything.  use your head and think about what you post.   Answer my question, why did God make so many colors of people if he doesnt care if you intermingle and make your own???????  why not make us all the same color?????   if anyone can show me where it is accepted i would like to see it but i dont think they can, i havent found it but it could be.



There are no "breeds" in the human species.
Trying to segment humans simply by skin color is pure ignorance of the highest order.


----------



## game dog (Apr 7, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> There are no "breeds" in the human species.
> Trying to segment humans simply by skin color is pure ignorance of the highest order.



How do you explain God splitting up the races and giving to each there own language at the tower of babel. Like I said keep it in the bible or you are dead in the water.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Apr 7, 2010)

josh p said:


> how do you explain god splitting up the races and giving to each there own language at the tower of babel. Like i said keep it in the bible or you are dead in the water.



where does it say god split them by race? All i have read said he split them 




> and the lord came down to see the city and the tower, which the children built. 6 and the lord said, behold, the people is one, and they have all one language; and this they begin to do; and now nothing will be restrained from them, which they have imagined to do. 7 go to, let us go down, and there confound their language, that they may not understand one another's speech. 8 so the lord scattered them abroad from thence upon the face of all the earth: And they left off to build the city. 9 therefore is the name of it called babel; because the lord did there confound the language of all the earth: And from thence did the lord scatter them abroad upon the face of all the earth.


----------



## earl (Apr 7, 2010)

josh p said:


> How do you explain God splitting up the races and giving to each there own language at the tower of babel. Like I said keep it in the bible or you are dead in the water.





So since I am bilingual ,I might as well be biracial. Would I be triracial if I learn German ?

See how stupid that sounds ? Watch how you interpret the bible or you are dead in the water.


----------



## vanguard1 (Apr 7, 2010)

there is only one race......the human Race.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2010)

earl said:


> So since I am bilingual ,I might as well be biracial. Would I be triracial if I learn German ?
> 
> See how stupid that sounds ? Watch how you interpret the bible or you are dead in the water.


 
Earl, a lot of folks only believe in one true interpretation of the Bible. There's, or the one their pastor has brainwashed them into believing.

Thank goodness God is a forgiving God, cause lot's of self professed Christians would be in for a big shock come judgement day if he weren't, and who knows, they still may be..

We ate at a Mexican Restaurant last night, and as our waiter was passing by I asked for something in Spanish, the double take he did was hilarious, seeing this white boy speak Spanish to him..


----------



## vanguard1 (Apr 7, 2010)

are mexicans in the bible?        just  kidding...


----------



## Madman (Apr 7, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> There are no "breeds" in the human species.
> Trying to segment humans simply by skin color is pure ignorance of the highest order.



I agree, we are all "of one blood" 

but

Adolf Hitler sure did try.


----------



## game dog (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## tell sackett (Apr 7, 2010)

gin house said:


> read it, are you saying he condones it????  i dont see where, i do see where aaron and miriam were scorned for talking bad about moses and God called them out and plauged miriam.  in this chapter God sets Moses above most all men on earth, he says he sees the form of God.   I dont see where he condoned it or not, it doesnt say.


Where does it say He condemns it, there or anywhere else?


----------



## earl (Apr 7, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> are mexicans in the bible?        just  kidding...



Of course they are . The Jews got unleavened bread from eating tacos.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 7, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> are mexicans in the bible?        just  kidding...





earl said:


> Of course they are . The Jews got unleavened bread from eating tacos.



And they are like the Jews in Exodus....only, instead of crossing the Jordan River to get to the Promise Land, it's the Rio Grande.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 14, 2010)

gin house said:


> my bible says the complete opposite of this statement, mine says to work out my salvation with fear and trembling, you are to study the scriptures for yourself and account for yourself, if the blind lead the blind theyre all gonna fall in a hole,  just puttin that out there.personally, me and the pope believe completely different, i dont pray to mary but do respect her as being the  earthly mother of Jesus.  JMO  later.



Thanks for making my point for me..


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 20, 2010)

Lets start in the begining, Old testament, Tower of babel, God change every man and women and sent them to the four corners of the world for questioning his word and trying to buid a tower to heaven. By doing this he created diffrent races which created diffrent religions and beliefs. I am not a racisit but  ther are diffrences. Back people are stricken with sickle cell and white people are not. Dont forget NOAH according to the old testament he and his were the only ones left alive. BUT all races around the world have a writen or verbal history of the flood which proves nothing Cause NOAH`s people family repopulated the earth from lowest valleys to highest mounts from the empty deserts to the denseist jungles right.
Now new testament it teaches that there is no diffrence as long as one believes in the one and only true path to heaven. But we are still stuck with TRUE DNA diffrences according to science which supports the tower of babel story from the old testament that god changed one group into many diffrent groups for a reason.


----------



## jmar28 (Apr 20, 2010)

So........seriously are me and my asian wife good and my caucasion asian son good, also what about my brother and his black wife and the caucasion black son are they good too? Just need to know


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 20, 2010)

*happy*



jmar28 said:


> So........seriously are me and my asian wife good and my caucasion asian son good, also what about my brother and his black wife and the caucasion black son are they good too? Just need to know



Are you happy and love your wife, if so your good, but you dont need anyone`s okay but your own.  This was and is  your choice and your happyness not anyone elses.


----------



## jmar28 (Apr 20, 2010)

1kruger said:


> Are you happy and love your wife, if so your good, but you dont need anyone`s okay but your own.  This was and is  your choice and your happyness not anyone elses.



I knew I liked this guy!!!!! Yes we are very happy, been together for going on 10 yrs married for 5.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 20, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> So........seriously are me and my asian wife good and my caucasion asian son good, also what about my brother and his black wife and the caucasion black son are they good too? Just need to know



Your asian wife is fine, and the son.  But your brother is going to have to get a divorce.  
I'm obviously kidding.  But I think that's how an awful lot of people think.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> And they are like the Jews in Exodus....only, instead of crossing the Jordan River to get to the Promise Land, it's the Rio Grande.


 
Simply amazing..


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 20, 2010)

I was wondering the other day...
I race a breed as it would be in horses where you have your QHs, TWH, Arabians....
Or are they just one breed with many colors?


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 20, 2010)

a race is when you run  or drive a car, breed is what two animals do


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 20, 2010)

1kruger said:


> a race is when you run  or drive a car, breed is what two animals do


Reheheally?


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 20, 2010)

little joke at your cost.


----------



## jmar28 (Apr 20, 2010)

We got a little joke in our family, all we need now is a native american and we can complete the song, "red and yellow black and white they are precious in his sight, Jesus loves the little children of the World"


----------



## Diogenes (Apr 21, 2010)

Josh p, in perhaps the most astounding display here so far, states: “How do you explain God splitting up the races and giving to each there own language at the tower of babel. Like I said keep it in the bible or you are dead in the water.”

Um?  Indeed.  How do YOU explain your odd belief that such a thing might have happened?  I mean, I even did a search on YouTube, and checked through the entire anthropology of the human race, just to be sure, and I’ll be darned if I could find a single thing about God lining folks up and saying something like – “Okay, I messed this up – pink folks get in line on the left, brown folks get on the right, and the pinkish/brownish ones get in the middle, I’m not sure what to do about you yet.  You may only reproduce with those in line with you, even if, like many of my examples, you have to impregnate your own daughters.  Now, if you speak English, break out on this line, and if you speak Spanish, get on that one – and if you speak Norwegian, get the heck off my planet . . . “  The entire idea is idiotic.   


1kruger?  “But we are still stuck with TRUE DNA diffrences according to science which supports the tower of babel story from the old testament that god changed one group into many diffrent groups for a reason.”

Thank goodness you are at least partially right – you and I have TRUE DNA differences.  According to science.  My children thank you for not contributing directly to our line.  My children might differ a bit, however, with the conclusion that our DNA differences support a fairy story from the OT though, which ends up proving beyond a shadow of a doubt the dangers of human inbreeding . . .  Can’t have it both way there, pal – Either Eve had many, many children, by her own sons (since she was the only woman created at that point and had only two sons by Adam as the story goes), and thus spawned us all, or the whole thing is pretty silly . . . Now, now – keep it strictly Biblical, we are instructed, or you are dead in the water . . .   

I mean, what use would this God have of making many different groups while Biblically commanding them to worship and follow only Him, and after having gone to all that trouble to make us in His image??  Seems like a pretty unnecessary bit of complication, huh?  Especially since he only made one woman to begin with, being strictly Biblical about it. Why in the world would one create a Perfect Being in one’s Own Image, then deliberately fragment them?  I mean, that seems a bit bi-polar, doesn’t it?  If we humble humans are (Biblically) Created in God’s image, then how can you also maintain that we are in any way different from each other?

Did God forget what He looked like?  And if you want to retreat to a classic fall-back position right now I’ll understand, but if God also has many aspects, thus explaining our many differences, and that same God indiscriminately made ALL thing in HIS Image, then how come you are not actually a bag of ball-peen hammers?  Surely God made hammers in His image also.  

I’m thinking that quitting while you are behind is a pretty good idea, gentlemen.  Continuing to dig this hole for yourselves won’t work out so well . . .


----------



## 1kruger (Apr 21, 2010)

*search*



jmar28 said:


> We got a little joke in our family, all we need now is a native american and we can complete the song, "red and yellow black and white they are precious in his sight, Jesus loves the little children of the World"



Look at your family tree, i am quite sure there is some conection to native americans somewhere, or like the regulators on this post change the interpetation of your family tree to fit your needs


----------



## tell sackett (Apr 21, 2010)

tell sackett said:


> Where does it say He condemns it, there or anywhere else?


reep, reep . Scripture please.


----------



## colubrid (Apr 21, 2010)

Scriptuire says when the curtain was torn all are equal.

we live in the church age. Scripture has different dispensations (ages) where different laws were in effect.




Didn't we all decend from Adam (sin)?

As a student of genetics i can tell you we are all the same race. 

If not, where do we draw the line? Mexican, Brazilian, Asian, African, French, Spanish, Russian, American indian, Polynesian, etc?... Maybe Hitler was right. Selective breeding will produce a master race.

Just no Bible belt institutionalized church rednecks.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 24, 2010)

If anyone was taught scripture from the Bible that states that inter-racial marriage will cause you to be condemned then I will say a silent prayer for you! We are all human being's and it is the 21st century. Am I going to hades for thinking the Beyonce is one of the most attractive entertainers out there???


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 24, 2010)

I marvel at the opinions. Problem is you seek a simple answer for a complex issue. In Leviticus 21:13-14 Jewish men were commanded to take a virgin of his own people. A careful study of the original texts points to the tribal divisions which lead to the property assigned to each of the Patriarchs, a portion of the promised land. The commandment had little to do with race, but appears more likely to keep the inheritance inside tribal boundries. Remember the three sisters whose father passed with no male heir. Moses assigned an inheritance but commanded if they married, it must be to a man of their tribe. Moses himself married an Ethiopian which resulted in the rebellion of his sister Miriam and his brother Aaron. While some would argue their punishment does not contitute God's endorsement of inter-racial marriage, it is certain he found the rebellion far more distasteful. All mentioned thus far is for Israel. New Testament writings of Paul are for the Gentile Church. Here we are commanded not to be unequally yoked together. We know from numerous texts God is not a respector of persons. The yoke refers to spirituality. The saved should not date nor marry the lost. Many a young woman took a lost man determined to change him into what she wanted him to be. It usually results in a life of sorrow and dissappointment.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 24, 2010)

Michael F. Gray said:


> I marvel at the opinions. Problem is you seek a simple answer for a complex issue. In Leviticus 21:13-14 Jewish men were commanded to take a virgin of his own people. A careful study of the original texts points to the tribal divisions which lead to the property assigned to each of the Patriarchs, a portion of the promised land. The commandment had little to do with race, but appears more likely to keep the inheritance inside tribal boundries. Remember the three sisters whose father passed with no male heir. Moses assigned an inheritance but commanded if they married, it must be to a man of their tribe. Moses himself married an Ethiopian which resulted in the rebellion of his sister Miriam and his brother Aaron. While some would argue their punishment does not contitute God's endorsement of inter-racial marriage, it is certain he found the rebellion far more distasteful. All mentioned thus far is for Israel. New Testament writings of Paul are for the Gentile Church. Here we are commanded not to be unequally yoked together. We know from numerous texts God is not a respector of persons. The yoke refers to spirituality. The saved should not date nor marry the lost. Many a young woman took a lost man determined to change him into what she wanted him to be. It usually results in a life of sorrow and dissappointment.



Many many times it do.


.


----------



## Diogenes (Apr 26, 2010)

No, no, no, no, no Comment.


----------



## Randy (Apr 26, 2010)

Michael F. Gray said:


> Here we are commanded not to be unequally yoked together. We know from numerous texts God is not a respector of persons. The yoke refers to spirituality. The saved should not date nor marry the lost. Many a young woman took a lost man determined to change him into what she wanted him to be. It usually results in a life of sorrow and dissappointment.



Unequally yoked means lots of things not just spiritual, although that is probably the most important.


----------



## crbrumbelow (May 1, 2010)

Neh 13:26  Did not Solomon king of Israel sin by these things? yet among many nations was there no king like him, who was beloved of his God, and God made him king over all Israel: nevertheless even him did outlandish women cause to sin. 

Definition of outlandish from strongs dictionary:  H5237
נכרי
nokrı̂y
nok-ree'
From H5235 (second form); strange, in a variety of degrees and applications (foreign, non-relative, adulterous, different, wonderful): - alien, foreigner, outlandish, strange (-r, woman).

So YES God does speak of intermingling races being a sin. Read the rest of this Chapter of Nehemiah.


----------



## earl (May 1, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> No, no, no, no, no Comment.





Are you Jim from The Vicar of Dibley ?


----------



## polkhunt (May 2, 2010)

The yoke was the interpretation or new interpretation of scripture by a rabbi. That is why Jesus said his yoke was easy, as in his interpretation was not confusing or hard to follow. I think unequally yoked means two people who get married should be on the same page as far as their beliefs and interpretation on scriptures, nothing to do with race.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2010)

polkhunt said:


> The yoke was the interpretation or new interpretation of scripture by a rabbi. That is why Jesus said his yoke was easy, as in his interpretation was not confusing or hard to follow. I think unequally yoked means two people who get married should be on the same page as far as their beliefs and interpretation on scriptures, nothing to do with race.


 
Excellent point.


----------



## thedeacon (May 2, 2010)

Talk about a thread that has gone to far.  MMMan


----------



## dawg2 (May 2, 2010)

I just cleaned this up.  Careful with the innuendo.


----------



## Dominic (May 2, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> It's more than skin color, there are actually physical differences between different races and they should be kept pure. IMO


 



Prove it

That's all just prove it


----------



## gin house (May 2, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Prove it
> 
> That's all just prove it



prove its ok dominic, i cant find that either.


----------



## Dominic (May 2, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> It's more than skin color, there are actually physical differences between different races and they should be kept pure. IMO


 


Dominic said:


> Prove it
> 
> That's all just prove it


 


gin house said:


> prove its ok dominic, i cant find that either.


 

It is my understanding that some folks scored much low on the reading comprehension portion of SAT's then others. 
Do not worry I will explain it for you

Leon stated there are actual "physical differences between different races and they should be kept pure" 

I requested that he "prove it" meaning prove there are "physical differences between different races".

I see where it can all get a bit confusing


----------



## Dominic (May 2, 2010)

gin house said:


> prove its ok dominic, i cant find that either.


 
If it is against God, you will not have to deal with them in Heaven, so why do you care?

You trying to save some souls?


----------



## earl (May 3, 2010)

Come on Dom ,it's not about souls . It's about color. And control .


----------



## Dominic (May 3, 2010)

earl said:


> Come on Dom ,it's not about souls . It's about color. And control .


 
My bad continue please...nothing to see here


----------



## tell sackett (May 3, 2010)

crbrumbelow said:


> Neh 13:26  Did not Solomon king of Israel sin by these things? yet among many nations was there no king like him, who was beloved of his God, and God made him king over all Israel: nevertheless even him did outlandish women cause to sin.
> 
> Definition of outlandish from strongs dictionary:  H5237
> נכרי
> ...


I think what Nehemiah 13 is about is his reforms he instituted because Israel was already sliding back into idolatry. Yes, he does mention Solomon and his many wives, but it is in the context of them leading him(Solomon) away from the worship of the God of Israel.

Solomon's first mistake was violating God's plan for marriage which has always been one man and one woman. His second mistake was marrying outside the nation of Israel. If you will look at Ex.34:12-17 you will see that God warns against this because it leads to idolatry. 1Kings11:1-13(especially v.4) tells us this is the reason that God took the kingdom from him.


----------



## tell sackett (May 3, 2010)

gin house said:


> prove its ok dominic, i cant find that either.


1Cor.12:13; Gal.3:27-28; Eph.2:11-16; Col.3:11.


----------



## Spotlite (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is the most rediculous analogy I think I have ever read. Huge difference between "races" and "species"...


Not really, may not have been the best analogy, but its just a demo of "nature". Theres scripture that says even nature itself will teach you some things.  



LEON MANLEY said:


> It's more than skin color, there are actually physical differences between different races and they should be kept pure. IMO


I agree to an extent. I know most cases, the hair texture is different. But mainly, theres cultural differences in the 2 races.



Randy said:


> Un-equally yoked means a lot of things and in this day you'd be hard pressed not to find some kind of inequallity even if it is man made.  But a sin just because of race?  Not.


I have to agree. I look at it more as guidance than commandment. We were told it is would be good if chose not to marry etc, but its not a sin to marry.

I dont have a heaven or he!! issue if someone else wants to do that, but I have taught my kids that they need to date and marry their own kind, because there are personal issues I do have with it. Its not just a black or white issue, its any kind of mixed breeding. I know Im a heinze 57, but my kids are to and they need to find another heinze 57 to date/marry.

Dont tell me that God doesnt see color, he divided the nations, I know it was meant so they could not understand one another. But it is clear to see the cultural differences in folks, and along with culture, you have regions that bring skin color, languages etc that are all different. I dont speak Chinese, Indian, Russian or Ebonics.


----------



## olchevy (May 3, 2010)

You love who you love and that's it! Simple as that!


----------



## dawg2 (May 3, 2010)

I thought we ALL came from common ancestors (biblically):

Adam & Eve


----------



## WTM45 (May 3, 2010)

Spotlite said:


> I agree to an extent. I know most cases, the hair texture is different. But mainly, theres cultural differences in the 2 races....
> 
> I dont have a heaven or he!! issue if someone else wants to do that, but I have taught my kids that they need to date and marry their own kind, because there are personal issues I do have with it. Its not just a black or white issue...



Yes, you have some issues which are obvious.  I know many share those issues, but I sincerely hope you are outnumbered by those of us who do not.


----------



## Spotlite (May 3, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Yes, you have some issues which are obvious.  I know many share those issues, but I sincerely hope you are outnumbered by those of us who do not.


Exaectly what is obvious? What issues do you read into what I stated? I didn't name any, just said there's some personal issues. But I can assure you, its nothing racist. I many friends of other races and have many that have set at my own supper table. So you go ahead and pinpoint the obvious issues I have with inter racial marriage.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I thought we ALL came from common ancestors (biblically):
> 
> Adam & Eve


 
Pretty much the cold hard facts.

Besides, the short answer to can "YOU" condemn interracial marriage? NO!!! Nothing Yeshua taught gave any man (human) the right to condemn anyone. His instruction for our behavior moving forth from his time was quite clear, albeit not to some.


----------



## Spotlite (May 3, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Yes, you have some issues which are obvious.  I know many share those issues, but I sincerely hope you are outnumbered by those of us who do not.



Since you were not able to point out those obvious issues, let me clear the water for you. The reason I have personal issues is because of Genesis 24 vs 3 and 4, Gensis 28 vs 1 and 2 and Ezra 9. Can I use that to condem inter ratial marriage? I wont even try, but it says and teaches me enough about staying with my own people. So thers my personal issues, sorry to dissapoint you, Im quiet sure you had me pegged for a racist monster.:rolleyes

But regardless if you want to believe it or not matters none, I claim a U.S.A heritage, my buddy claims an African heritage, and thats different.

Until the race choice boxes are removed from applications, the minoirty groups no longer are a minority and the there no longer can be a race lawsuit filed in court because race differences do not exist............................ we will continue to be different races and nationalities, protected by different civil rights groups based on race...................like it or not.

Now let me enlighten you just a little, for the last couple of hours, I had a black minister in my home, I drew him a set of plans over the weekend so he could get a permit to add on to his Church building, he is adding 4 Sunday School rooms. I spent several hours on the drawing, I did not charge him one dime for the drawings, and I will be there to help frame it up for the same price. Not only that, I fed him and his wife supper tonight in my home. So dont get off by jumping to conclusions about me having obvious issues that you hope I am out numbered by those that do not


----------



## Ronnie T (May 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pretty much the cold hard facts.
> 
> Besides, the short answer to can "YOU" condemn interracial marriage? NO!!! Nothing Yeshua taught gave any man (human) the right to condemn anyone. His instruction for our behavior moving forth from his time was quite clear, albeit not to some.



Absolutely.


----------



## WTM45 (May 4, 2010)

Spotlite said:


> Since you were not able to point out those obvious issues, let me clear the water for you. The reason I have personal issues is because of Genesis 24 vs 3 and 4, Gensis 28 vs 1 and 2 and Ezra 9. Can I use that to condem inter ratial marriage? I wont even try, but it says and teaches me enough about staying with my own people. So thers my personal issues, sorry to dissapoint you, Im quiet sure you had me pegged for a racist monster.:rolleyes
> 
> But regardless if you want to believe it or not matters none, I claim a U.S.A heritage, my buddy claims an African heritage, and thats different.
> 
> ...



I have not jumped to any conclusions.  Your comments which I underscored and quoted were so black/white oriented it is obvious you are primarily focused on two races only. 
Do as you wish.  I do not care.

Seems you are feeling the need to defend your stance.  I will not apologize for my statement, as it was general in nature and you have taken it to heart.
That is on you and you alone.
If you are gonna speak the rhetoric, get ready for the feedback.
It ain't personal at all.  I called you nothing, I labeled you as nothing.  I simply and plainly identified what you had made clear in your communications here.
Do as you wish.  I do not care. 

If you wish to follow your own interpretation of old law intended for the Jewish people of the century in which they were written, then drive on.  Be careful with the ones about human sacrifice and slavery though.
You are falling for more of the exclusivity and elitism.
Do as you wish, I do not care.

Don't be suprised when and if others identify some of your ideas as archaic and simple minded.  The defensive stance makes one look all the more guilty.  At least you are second guessing it a little now.

My wish for you and your family is for happiness and contentment.  May you cross each bridge as you reach it without predisposition.
You might miss some wonderful things.


----------



## Spotlite (May 4, 2010)

Spotlite said:


> I have to agree. I look at it more as guidance than commandment. We were told it is would be good if chose not to marry etc, but its not a sin to marry.
> 
> I dont have a heaven or he!! issue if someone else wants to do that, but I have taught my kids that they need to date and marry their own kind, because there are personal issues I do have with it. Its not just a black or white issue, its any kind of mixed breeding. I know Im a heinze 57, but my kids are to and they need to find another heinze 57 to date/marry.
> 
> Dont tell me that God doesnt see color, he divided the nations, I know it was meant so they could not understand one another. But it is clear to see the cultural differences in folks, and along with culture, you have regions that bring skin color, languages etc that are all different. I dont speak Chinese, Indian, Russian or Ebonics.





WTM45 said:


> I have not jumped to any conclusions.  Your comments were so black/white oriented it is obvious you are focused on two races only.
> 
> Seems you are feeling the need to defend your stance.  I will not apologize for my statement, as it was general in nature and you have taken it to heart.
> That is on you and you alone.
> ...


For starters, I dont follow any interpretation of an old law, I made it very clear that I feel the way I do because how those scriptures read. There must have been something to "staying with your own people". 

I made it very clear that I dont have a heaven or he!! issue with it. If you want to open your arms and accept it, I dont have a problem with you doing that. But dont tell me I have issues because I dont. Its personal and I left it personal, I dont like boiled okra either, simply because I dont like it..........Get over it.

No need to comment on your post about the obvious issues you saw, I quoted it because you have a habit of deleting when called out. You seem to draw a narrow minded conclusion to things very quickly without any understanding of what the post says.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 4, 2010)

Didn't Moses marry an Ethiopian.........a woman who was not his same "race"?  

I have asked my pastor about this because it has been an issue for my family for a while now. He said that there is nothing written in the bible that forbids whites from marrying blacks or any other race. 

And I'm sorry but using the analogy of dogs mating with dogs and cats mating with cats is absurd. Those are ANIMALS, not humans.


----------



## Spotlite (May 4, 2010)

lol, a perfect example, you have already edited the post. but if you delete words and slide the sentences together, you can make it a paragraph say anything you want. Good day.


----------



## Spotlite (May 4, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Didn't Moses marry an Ethiopian.........a woman who was not his same "race"?
> 
> I have asked my pastor about this because it has been an issue for my family for a while now. He said that there is nothing written in the bible that forbids whites from marrying blacks or any other race.
> 
> And I'm sorry but using the analogy of dogs mating with dogs and cats mating with cats is absurd. Those are ANIMALS, not humans.



Yes he did. There is nothing sinful about it. Its a preference issue at best. Some like it, some dont. I have listened to a preacher that is black and married to white woman. He is a good preacher to.


----------



## jmar28 (May 4, 2010)

Wow, can't believe this is still going on.....

What I find amusing (I'm just going to call you out Spotlite) is that YOU FEEL THE NEED to explain of how you have people of other races at your house, and dinner table to prove to us you have nothing against other races. So be it, no need to explain it to us. That's why I never understood the fact that when the topic of homosexuality comes up, there is always somebody who throws out "I ain't got nothing against them, several of my friends are gay; but.........."
Why tell us that, who cares!!!


----------



## tell sackett (May 4, 2010)

Judge not.


----------



## Spotlite (May 4, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> Wow, can't believe this is still going on.....
> 
> What I find amusing (I'm just going to call you out Spotlite) is that YOU FEEL THE NEED to explain of how you have people of other races at your house, and dinner table to prove to us you have nothing against other races. So be it, no need to explain it to us. That's why I never understood the fact that when the topic of homosexuality comes up, there is always somebody who throws out "I ain't got nothing against them, several of my friends are gay; but.........."
> Why tell us that, who cares!!!


What I find amusing (I`m just going to call you out jmar) is those that openly accept it are always needing the approval or feel the need to ask if its a sin, from those of us that dont. If your 100% satisfied with your choices you have made and you  dont care what we think and gona do what makes you happy, then why ask, who cares???

But to answer your question, I never explained anything until someone read to deep into my post and got a revelation of something that does not exist, and labeled me as to something Im not. And I really dont care if you understand that or not.


----------



## jmar28 (May 4, 2010)

This is what this thread has turned out to be 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bJLSZfpwgFs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bJLSZfpwgFs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## dawg2 (May 4, 2010)

OK, think this one has gone full circle...


----------

